# Millers Ferry Report



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Lake and River levels look ok, and temp. is moving up. Should see some activity starting, if it hasn't already started. Anybody heard any reports from up that way.


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Water temp is 46-48F on the Black Warrior near Tuscaloosa. This weekend will help get fish active. Normally 53-55F is the point where fish get active. I would guess Millers Ferry is 2-3 degrees warmer but not sure. Looking forward to the crappie beginning to bite in the coming days. Also the stripes should be very active below Millers Ferry lock and dam next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>I was at the Alabama river last weekend and the water temp. was 48 and we caught 5, one weighing2.5 pounds fishing 2 feet deep at the bank. This weekend will be hot. They are moving in on the banks and close. All caught on jigs. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblPostSignature> <P align=center> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

We are waiting, ---on an update. I was up at millers ferry on the 6th. didn't fish, but the water was normal level, to mabey a foot low on the lake around the Marina. Didn't get on the water so I didn't check the color up close.


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Was at Miller's Ferry last weekend, level back to normal, water temp was55 to 58 so it's getting close. Caught 10 bass sunday up to 3# on spinner baits. Some fish tring to bed. Going back this weekend to fish a tournament.


----------

